
Ask HN: What is YC's anti-portfolio? - BIackSwan
Definition of anti-portfolio - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bvp.com&#x2F;portfolio&#x2F;anti-portfolio 
Previous thread in 09 - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=806407
Would be great to see a few prominent examples. I mostly ask this out of curiosity.<p>It also helps new entrepreneurs who tend to take rejections very seriously&#x2F;personally - even after all the explanation that YC gives in their rejection emails. The main lesson being that application to YC should not be the be-all and end-all of your startup - examples really help to bring things in perspective (especially emotionally which tends to completely override rational thought in these situations).
======
obeone
PG answered this question on video once, though I can't find it. His answer
was -- circumspect -- let's say, but implied "look at TechStars' successes for
our anti-portfolio". Example: RM apparently rejected Return Path's application
out of YC with the comment "SPAM PROVIDER", which is why now all applications
are reviewed by two partners instead of one.

